# Sharing an idea about weights.... NO, not your weight! MK Weights :o)



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

I shared this idea with a friend, she thought it was a good idea. So, I have decided to share it here as well for newbies like me. Although, I'm sure some of you may have thought about it already.

Awhile ago, someone asked whether boucle yarn could be worked on KM. I replied that I have done so on my standard gauge KM. In doing so, successfully, one of the thing I had to do was removing the 2 round brushes at the bottom of the sinker plate (Brother KH-965). These were not the brushes for weaving pattern. To compensate the job of these brushes (removed ones), I needed to hang more weights than usual onto the knitted fabric.

I had a hard time finding more and different weight sizes. Then, I remembered about fishing sinkers and went to Academy to check them out. Sure enough, Academy or any outdoor sport stores, had fishing sinkers (weights) anywhere from less than 1 ounce up to 16 oz.. I bought a few different weights that I needed such as 6 oz, 8 oz, and 16 oz.(1 lb.). Then, I went to the camping section and purchased some S-shape clips. I chose these clips so they wouldn't fall off from the hanger when I move them.

So, if you feel you need more weights for machine knitting, here's an idea...



















The number shown on the weight is the weight in ounce.

Hope this idea helps some of you...

Have a Safe and Joyous Holiday Season and a New Year fills with Good Health and Happy Knitting!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Entity said:


> I shared this idea with a friend, she thought it was a good idea. So, I have decided to share it here as well for newbies like me. Although, I'm sure some of you may have thought about it already.
> 
> Awhile ago, someone asked whether boucle yarn could be worked on KM. I replied that I have done so on my standard gauge KM. In doing so, successfully, one of the thing I had to do was removing the 2 round brushes at the bottom of the sinker plate (Brother KH-965). These were not the brushes for weaving pattern. To compensate the job of these brushes (removed ones), I needed to hang more weights than usual onto the knitted fabric.
> 
> ...


check out clogden21 on youtube for details on how to make several styles of weights.... and other tools... my new fave of hers? the hand tools with fimo handles molded to fit your hand and grip...i am making a whole set... they are great!


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Great idea! Although I have many claw, ribber & triangle weights, sometimes I just need something extra when knitting certain items. I'm going out tomorrow to get some of these weights & clips.

Thanks for posting this info & the pics. Happy Holidays......Liz........



Entity said:


> I shared this idea with a friend, she thought it was a good idea. So, I have decided to share it here as well for newbies like me. Although, I'm sure some of you may have thought about it already.
> 
> Awhile ago, someone asked whether boucle yarn could be worked on KM. I replied that I have done so on my standard gauge KM. In doing so, successfully, one of the thing I had to do was removing the 2 round brushes at the bottom of the sinker plate (Brother KH-965). These were not the brushes for weaving pattern. To compensate the job of these brushes (removed ones), I needed to hang more weights than usual onto the knitted fabric.
> 
> ...


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

ScotKnits said:


> Great idea! Although I have many claw, ribber & triangle weights, sometimes I just need something extra when knitting certain items. I'm going out tomorrow to get some of these weights & clips.
> 
> Thanks for posting this info & the pics. Happy Holidays......Liz........


Yes, I have the same type of weights as you do. Like you, I needed more and something in between weights. The claw tends to damage the fabric sometime and they're a bit too light for what I knit. I don't use them often. I like to use the cast on comb with weights because it allows even distribution of the weight across.

As for the clips, if you don't like the kind I use, you can just get the regular S-shape hangers (do not have closing clips on both ends). They come in different sizes to fit the hole of the weights. You can find them at hardware stores as well.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Some of my older claw weights are smoother than newer ones I've acquired. I've tried lots of things for weights and also various methods for shortening a long piece of knitting when the weights get to the floor. Enjoying this topic.


----------



## anne64 (Dec 6, 2011)

what a great idea! sometimes you just need a little more weight.thanks so much for sharing.
happy holidays all.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

WARNING- The fishing weights are made of LEAD. YOu should not use them unless you coat them so you don't absorb the lead into your system. The hardware stores sell this liquid plastic tool coater that comes in a few colors.
I have them for my Circular knitting machines. I put cord thru the holes in the weights and dipped them all the way into the can of the coater then hung them to dry on a cord suspended between 2 heavy posts. DIpped them a second time, let them dry and then they will be safe to touch.
Yo don't want to absorb lead.


----------



## carbar (Dec 15, 2011)

Great idea about the weights. I would like to share a tip I found works great. The biggest problem I have with using the ribber on my Brother 260 is hanging the ribber comb - holding it while threading the wire. My old wrists just don't bend that well! I took a wooden yard stick, put a small notch in the top and use that to hold the comb. My machine sits quit high so the whole yard stick works well but cut it to fit from the floor up to the comb. It should be quite tight so it holds the comb up high enough to thread.


----------



## fisherbug (Sep 5, 2011)

Because of the weights being lead, be sure and spray paint them.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a really great idea! I saw the fork and fishing weights idea but couldn't get them made...

Merry Christmas!


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

I like your ideas! I am kind of self-taught on machines that had little or no instructions. 

My first knitting machine was a really old single bed. A small card glued into the lid that basically told me how to thread the machine, which wasn't hard since it had no tension mast, and the yarn was manually laid on the hooks and the carriage merely pulled the hooks in and out in proper timing. I found that I needed some weight to make the fabric behave, and I would simply pull it down by hand as I ran the carriage. 

Later, after I decided that I really like knitting machines, I got a passap...these are mostly double beds, for those who are not aware. Anyway, I found that there were instructions for the knitting part, but it didn't include anything about the weights, ...which were not in my newly procured used 'set' anyway. I found that my fabric didn't want to leave the hooks, so I invented ways to force it to allow gravity to have it way. I took a clothes hanger, cut it apart to give me the longest straight area, then filed and sanded the ends to smooth out the sharp ends. I would then cast on my machine with a slick string in the zig zag between beds, and place my wire between the hooks and push down below the knitting area, while hanging opened paper clips at assorted places along the wire, from the bottom, and from them hung my battery of weights... I would take freshly dead batteries, from the TV remote, flashlights, CD players, etc. and put 3 or 4 of them together with rubberbands and hang them onto the paper clips. 

I thought I was some sort of 'genious' or something LOL !! because I didn't know about commercially made weights until a couple of years later when I purchased some on ebay, just like I got my first machine.

I really like the commercially made ones, but if I run a lot of my machines at the same time, I still go back the the batteries if I need more weights.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Boy, we have some woman here who like living dangerously. (kidding).
You should not use dead or fresh batteries . They can leak over time and have acid in them. Not a good idea. Batteries are supposed to be disposed of carefully as they are bad for the environment.
You can get reasonably priced weights that came with machines on eBay. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

sistermaide said:


> I like your ideas! I am kind of self-taught on machines that had little or no instructions.
> 
> My first knitting machine was a really old single bed. A small card glued into the lid that basically told me how to thread the machine, which wasn't hard since it had no tension mast, and the yarn was manually laid on the hooks and the carriage merely pulled the hooks in and out in proper timing. I found that I needed some weight to make the fabric behave, and I would simply pull it down by hand as I ran the carriage.
> 
> ...


Remember the old saw about the mother of invention? I have a new definition: "Thy name is machine knitter!"

:lol: Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, ha ha..... I don't keep them hanging long... after all, it doesn't take too long to knit things with a machine... Only about 2 or 3 days (equates to about 2-4 hours actual machine time) but yes you are right about the disposal too 



euvid said:


> Boy, we have some woman here who like living dangerously. (kidding).
> You should not use dead or fresh batteries . They can leak over time and have acid in them. Not a good idea. Batteries are supposed to be disposed of carefully as they are bad for the environment.
> You can get reasonably priced weights that came with machines on eBay. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice idea to share with us. I have used S-hooks and put bags of bolts onto them. Aren't knitters inventive?


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

OoooOO! I like that idea a LOT too! I have plenty of those around, actually wondering what would be a good thing to use them for!.... WHALLAH!! Now I know.



Ingried said:


> Nice idea to share with us. I have used S-hooks and put bags of bolts onto them. Aren't knitters inventive?


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Entity said:


> I shared this idea with a friend, she thought it was a good idea. So, I have decided to share it here as well for newbies like me. Although, I'm sure some of you may have thought about it already.
> 
> Awhile ago, someone asked whether boucle yarn could be worked on KM. I replied that I have done so on my standard gauge KM. In doing so, successfully, one of the thing I had to do was removing the 2 round brushes at the bottom of the sinker plate (Brother KH-965). These were not the brushes for weaving pattern. To compensate the job of these brushes (removed ones), I needed to hang more weights than usual onto the knitted fabric.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that I love your header! I loved it! I love it! 
Merry Christmas and happy knitting!


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Ah yes, thanks for pointing out that they are lead and ideas on how to cover them up for safe use. I forgot that one very important information.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nice idea to share with us. I have used S-hooks and put bags of bolts onto them. Aren't knitters inventive?


this is close to mine.... after seeing clogden21 on youtube, i used her paperclip hangers (i prefer the plastic coated clips) and put them on big bolts, fitting the end of the clip between two nuts and then dipping in the tool dip...also her suggestion...this was just because i had a garage with a big box of bolts in it i didn't have to buy....


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

good on you euvid I was going to warn about the lead too, but you have a solution as well : )


euvid said:


> WARNING- The fishing weights are made of LEAD. YOu should not use them unless you coat them so you don't absorb the lead into your system. The hardware stores sell this liquid plastic tool coater that comes in a few colors.
> I have them for my Circular knitting machines. I put cord thru the holes in the weights and dipped them all the way into the can of the coater then hung them to dry on a cord suspended between 2 heavy posts. DIpped them a second time, let them dry and then they will be safe to touch.
> Yo don't want to absorb lead.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

I finally got the time to dip the weights in Dip-It plastic coating. The weather here has been warm enough to work on this project. It was easy and only needed 1 coat of Dip-It.

Here's a picture of them hung to dry.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

carbar - Thanks for the tip. I keep wondering if the ribber comb is the right one as I also have a Passap. It is really hard to set it up for the first row. Thanks again - I will be using it. Ellie


----------

